# Tema malo (sustantivos que acaban en -a)



## Edwin

Con palabras como *tema*, *problema*, *clima* que son masculinas aunque acaban con ''a'' cual género  debería ser un adjectivo que las modifica.  Por ejemplo, son correctas las siguientes frases:

un problema malo
un tema malo
un clima malo


----------



## Rayines

Sí, totalmente, Edwin, siempre que sean masculinos. Una excepción es el "agua" (fresca, clara), pero creo que es porque simplemente es femenino y se usa "el" para evitar la repetición de la "a" si se usa el artículo "la".


----------



## alc112

Edwin said:
			
		

> Con palabras como *tema*, *problema*, *clima* que son masculinas aunque acaban con ''a'' cual género debería ser un adjetivo que las modifica. Por ejemplo, son correctas las siguientes frases:
> 
> un problema malo
> un tema malo
> un clima malo


Hola!!!
Están perfectas, Edwin
Si un sustantivo es masculino y quieres agregarle algún adjetivo, esté debe ir "declinado" en masculino.Si es femenino, en femenino.Ej:
Una mala racha.
De una buena vez
Una mujer linda
Un hombre lindo
etc....
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Hay alguna regla que escuché por allí: (Casi) todas las "femeninas falsas" (sustantivos que terminan en "a" pero son masculinos) terminan en "*ma*", "*pa*" o "*ta*".

Otro ejemplo como "el agua fría" que me confunde es "*el *hambre," porque se dice "tengo much*a* hambre."

A veces me anima ver que el inglés no es el único idioma con contradicciones.


----------



## mzg

Hola de nuevo

HE estado fuera unos días así que me disculpo por no haber ayudado últimamente.

Unas observaciones

A) Palbras masculinas que acaban en A

Un mapa bonito

El adjetivo es masculino

B) Palabras femeninas que acaban en O

Una modelo guapa

El adjetivo es femenino

C) Palabras femeninas que comienzan con A tónica  (que recibe el golpe de voz) llevan el artículo definido singular  en  masculino, pero son femeninas

El águila blanca - las águilas blanccas
El alma corrupta_ las almas corruptas
El agua clara-las aguas limpias

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Sergio M

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Otro ejemplo como "el agua fría" que me confunde es "*el *hambre," porque se dice "tengo much*a* hambre."
> 
> A veces me anima ver que el inglés no es el único idioma con contradicciones.


 
Estimado Fenixpollo "hambre" es palabra femenina,  yo pienso que debe decirse "la hambre", pero claro también tiene su uso en masculino: "ser más listo que el hambre".  ¿porqué?  ¿porqué no pasa lo mismo con "la sed"?

Para mí también tiene mucho misterio este uso ambiguo de la palabra.

Amigo , esperemos que un forista caritativo nos aclare las dudas y apague _este/a_ hambre de conocimiento.

Sergio


----------



## mzg

Hola Sergio

Se dice "el hambre" por lo que he explicado más arriba. La palabras femeninas que comienzan con A tónica (la h no cuenta para el sonido) llevan el artículo determinado en masculino. 

Un saludo


----------



## Edwin

mzg said:
			
		

> Se dice "el hambre" por lo que he explicado más arriba. La palabras femeninas que comienzan con A tónica (la h no cuenta para el sonido) llevan el artículo determinado en masculino.



Hay unas palabras femeninas que comienzan con ''a'', pero el ''a'' no es tónica?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

mzg said:
			
		

> Hola Sergio
> 
> Se dice "el hambre" por lo que he explicado más arriba. La palabras femeninas que comienzan con A tónica (la h no cuenta para el sonido) llevan el artículo determinado en masculino.
> 
> Un saludo



You left me flustered!!!!


----------



## Rayines

hmm...Sin embargo, aguja es "la aguja", femenina, con "a" tónica, y se usa "la".


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> hmm...Sin embargo, aguja es "la aguja", femenina, con "a" tónica, y se usa "la".




Cómo que la "a" es tónica??? A qué te referís Inés?  A que lleva el estrés?  Porque si es así, el estrés recae en "gu"...


----------



## Rayines

Perdón...perdón....me mareé. Qué hago? Borro el thread?...El mensaje, quise decir?
*No tomar en cuenta mi mensaje #10!*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> Perdón...perdón....me mareé. Qué hago? Borro el thread?
> *No tomar en cuenta mi mensaje #10!*




Ine!!! No te nos vuelvas loca!! De última borrá el "post" no el thread!!   
"a" tónica habría en "alma", "agua", "arma"...sin embargo en "azúcar" la "a" no es tónica y tampoco se dice "la azúcar"....


----------



## Rayines

> Ine!!! No te nos vuelvas loca!!


*No...claro! En definitiva, la posta la tiene mzg   *


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> Hay unas palabras femeninas que comienzan con ''a'', pero el ''a'' no es tónica?



... pero,* la  * "a" no es tónica?


----------



## elroy

La explicación es la siguiente:

Las palabras femeninas que reciben el artículo masculino son las en que el estrés recae *en la primera sílaba.*

Entonces,

el alma
el águila
el agua

pero

la abuela
la harina
la aguja

Más sencillo no puede ser, ¿no?


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> ... pero,* la  * "a" no es tónica?



¿Entonce estás diciendo que es correcto decir *la ''a''* y que *el ''a''* no es correcto?  Así que,  ¿no sigue la regla?  No hay duda que  ''a'' comienza con A tónica. ¿Verdad?


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Entonce estás diciendo que es correcto decir *la ''a''* y que *el ''a''* no es correcto?  Así que,  ¿no sigue la regla?  No hay duda que  ''a'' comienza con A tónica. ¿Verdad?




Sí Edwin, tenés razón.  No sé darte una explicación para este caso.  No sé si se trata de una excepción o no.  Supongo que será por el hecho de que la frase completa es "la letra a ...".  Sinceramente no sé otra explicación.  Pero averiguaré a ver si encuentro algo que sirva para aclarar esto.
Saludos


----------



## Reili

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ine!!! No te nos vuelvas loca!! De última borrá el "post" no el thread!!
> "a" tónica habría en "alma", "agua", "arma"...sin embargo en "azúcar" la "a" no es tónica y tampoco se dice "la azúcar"....


 
Bueno en el caso de azúcar mi diccionario bilingüe dice que tiene género masculino. En el diccionario de RAE :

azúcar
*1.* *amb*. Cuerpo sólido cristalizado, perteneciente al grupo químico de los hidratos de carbono, de color blanco en estado puro, soluble en el agua y en el alcohol y de sabor muy dulce. Se obtiene de la caña dulce, de la remolacha y de otros vegetales. Según su estado de pureza o refinación, se distinguen diversas clases

¿Qué quiere decir eso de *amb.*? 


En México por costumbre se dice "pásame lazúcar".


----------



## Rayines

> No hay duda que ''a'' comienza con A tónica.


*Bueno, Edwin...no llevemos las cosas a tal extremo!...Realmente se puede decir que la "a" empieza con "a"? . Hmmm...*


----------



## Reili

elroy said:
			
		

> La explicación es la siguiente:
> 
> Las palabras femeninas que reciben el artículo masculino son las en que el estrés recae *en la primera sílaba.*
> 
> Entonces,
> 
> el alma
> el águila
> el agua
> 
> pero
> 
> la abuela
> la harina
> la aguja
> 
> Más sencillo no puede ser, ¿no?


 
abu*E*la
har*I*na
ag*U*ja


----------



## Edwin

Reili said:
			
		

> ¿Qué quiere decir eso de *amb.*?



amb. = ambiguo


----------



## Reili

Por cierto contribuyo con que 

La radio = Aparato donde sintonizamos música
El radio = Elemento


----------



## Artrella

Reili said:
			
		

> Bueno en el caso de azúcar mi diccionario bilingüe dice que tiene género masculino. En el diccionario de RAE :
> 
> azúcar
> *1.* *amb*. Cuerpo sólido cristalizado, perteneciente al grupo químico de los hidratos de carbono, de color blanco en estado puro, soluble en el agua y en el alcohol y de sabor muy dulce. Se obtiene de la caña dulce, de la remolacha y de otros vegetales. Según su estado de pureza o refinación, se distinguen diversas clases
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir eso de *amb.*?
> 
> 
> En México por costumbre se dice "pásame lazúcar".




"amb" significa ambiguo, puede ser masculino o femenino.


----------



## Rayines

> "a" tónica habría en "alma", "agua", "arma"...sin embargo en "azúcar" la "a" no es tónica y tampoco se dice "la azúcar"....


*Recién caigo! Glupp..*


----------



## Reili

¿Entonces si pude ser masculino o femenino es correcto decir La azúcar, El azúcar?

Aquí me encontré esto:
"A  veces, el empleo del plural impone un determinado género con o sin diferencias de significación; así, dote y arte sólo admiten el género femenino: las dotes, las artes, y mar y azúcar, sólo masculino: los mares, los azúcares. Pero en singular es ambiguo, como el sustantivo azúcar, puede ser masculino o femenino: azúcar rosado, azúcar blanca. Algunos gramáticos aconsejan usarlo como masculino cuando lo acompaña el artículo o un demostrativo (el azúcar, un azúcar, este azúcar), y como femenino cuando le sigue un adjetivo (azúcar blanca, azúcar refinada). Sin embargo, el empleo del masculino con el artículo (el) y del femenino con el adjetivo pospuesto (blanca) ha dado lugar a frecuentes discordancias del tipo el azúcar blanca. Para evitar esto, es recomendable hacer corresponder el artículo y el adjetivo con el género del sustantivo: el azúcar blanco, la azúcar blanca".​


----------



## carrieaa

Hola:

La combinacion que me cuesta más es: El ama de casa. Parece que estoy mezclando los generos.

Carrie


----------



## elroy

Reili said:
			
		

> abu*E*la
> har*I*na
> ag*U*ja



Sí, claro.  Tengo entendido que l@s forer@s pueden leer el español y colocar los acentos donde sea correcto.


----------



## elroy

carrieaa said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> La combinacion que me cuesta más es: El ama de casa. Parece que estoy mezclando los generos.
> 
> Carrie



No, tienes razón.  "Ama" es una palabra femenina pero como empieza por "a" y el estrés recae el la primera sílaba, hay que decir "el" y no "la."


----------



## Artrella

Sí pero esto no se aplica a los verbos.  Porque se dice "El la ama (a Marisa)"


----------



## Artrella

Reili said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces si pude ser masculino o femenino es correcto decir La azúcar, El azúcar?
> 
> Aquí me encontré esto:
> "A  veces, el empleo del plural impone un determinado género con o sin diferencias de significación; así, dote y arte sólo admiten el género femenino: las dotes, las artes, y mar y azúcar, sólo masculino: los mares, los azúcares. Pero en singular es ambiguo, como el sustantivo azúcar, puede ser masculino o femenino: azúcar rosado, azúcar blanca. Algunos gramáticos aconsejan usarlo como masculino cuando lo acompaña el artículo o un demostrativo (el azúcar, un azúcar, este azúcar), y como femenino cuando le sigue un adjetivo (azúcar blanca, azúcar refinada). Sin embargo, el empleo del masculino con el artículo (el) y del femenino con el adjetivo pospuesto (blanca) ha dado lugar a frecuentes discordancias del tipo el azúcar blanca. Para evitar esto, es recomendable hacer corresponder el artículo y el adjetivo con el género del sustantivo: el azúcar blanco, la azúcar blanca".​



Grande Reili!! Esto realmente sirve muchísimo! Gracias


----------



## Reili

Y que tal esta palabra:

Haya:* La Haya,* en holandés: Den Haag, nombre oficial 's-Gravenhage) es la capital administrativa de Holanda.

*haya: 1. f. Árbol de la familia de las Fagáceas, que crece hasta 30 m de altura, con tronco grueso, liso, de corteza gris y ramas muy altas, que forman una copa redonda y espesa, hojas pecioladas, alternas, oblongas, de punta aguda y borde dentellado, flores masculinas y femeninas separadas, las primeras en amentos colgantes y las segundas en involucro hinchado hacia el medio, y madera de color blanco rojizo, ligera, resistente y de espejuelos muy señalados. Su fruto es el hayuco.  
 2. f. Madera de este árbol

*Citado de DRAE


----------



## Reili

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí pero esto no se aplica a los verbos. Porque se dice "*El* la ama (a Marisa)"


 
*Él* la ama.

Artrella sé que eso ya lo sabes y seguro se te escapó, así que lo hice para aquéllos que no son hablantes nativos y no se preste a más confusiones.


----------



## Reili

Con tu permiso mzg enriquezco lo que ya dijiste:



			
				mzg said:
			
		

> Hola Sergio
> 
> Se dice "el hambre" por lo que he explicado más arriba_ *(para evitar la cacofonía)*_. La palabras femeninas que comienzan con A tónica (la h no cuenta para el sonido) llevan el artículo determinado en masculino.
> 
> Un saludo


 

*Cacofonía f. vicio del lenguaje que consiste en la repetición de unas mismas sílabas o letras: aTÓniTO anTE TI me posTRO. 
_Citado del Diccionario Práctico Larousse_


----------



## Artrella

Reili said:
			
		

> *Él* la ama.
> 
> Artrella sé que eso ya lo sabes y seguro se te escapó, así que lo hice para aquéllos que no son hablantes nativos y no se preste a más confusiones.




Sí Reili efectivamente lo sabía.  Pero no sé dónde he leído que a las letras mayúsculas no se les pone tilde...quizás esto sea algo antiguo y yo me quedé en la era mesozoica??


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí pero esto no se aplica a los verbos.  Porque se dice "El la ama (a Marisa)"



Eso es totalmente diferente, y no tiene nada que ver con nuestra discusión.  "Él" (con tilde) es un pronombre, y "el" es un artículo.  

Seguramente lo sabes ya - con lo cual no entiendo por qué has traido ese ejemplo.


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Reili efectivamente lo sabía.  Pero no sé dónde he leído que a las letras mayúsculas no se les pone tilde...quizás esto sea algo antiguo y yo me quedé en la era mesozoica??



Se permite no colocar las tildes a las letras mayúsculas, aunque a mí no me parece lógico, por lo cual yo personalmente las sigo colocando, aunque la letra sea mayúscula.

Además se evitan las confusiones, como ya se ha dicho.


----------



## Artrella

elroy said:
			
		

> Eso es totalmente diferente, y no tiene nada que ver con nuestra discusión.  "Él" (con tilde) es un pronombre, y "el" es un artículo.
> 
> Seguramente lo sabes ya - con lo cual no entiendo por qué has traido ese ejemplo.




Elroy no he traído yo el tema de "él" con acento o sin acento.  Solamente decía que la "a" tónica en el verbo "ama" no produce el efecto negativo cacofónico en la oración "él la ama".


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> ...A que lleva el estrés *acento*?...





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Las palabras femeninas que reciben el artículo masculino son las en que el estrés *acento* recae *en la primera sílaba.*





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ... el estrés *acento* recae el la primera sílaba, hay que decir "el" y no "la."


 
Perdón por la intromisión, pero no podía dejar pasar ese errorcito por alto, espero que nadie se moleste


----------



## carrieaa

Hola:

Pienso que Artrella introdujo una preguntar muy interesante. ¿Alguien tiene una opinion?

Sí pero esto no se aplica a los verbos. Porque se dice *"El la ama* (a Marisa)"


----------

